# Sweaters when home alone?



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

It's getting chilly down here on some days and if we are not at home we turn off the heater and the inside of my house is almost always colder than outside. We also do not run the heater at night when we go to bed. The girls like to lay by the back doors which are all glass and the flooring is ceramic tile. They do have their beds and blankets by the back doors and elsewhere through the downstairs. 

Although most days hubby and son are home with the girls. This morning I was leaving for work, hubby had to go downtown, and son was sleeping upstairs. It was cold and I had put the girls sweaters on when we woke up. Since so they were basically going to be unsupervised for a few hours I was hesitant to leave them with their sweaters on in case something happened and they were to get twisted up in them and God forbid strangle or not be able to get themselves loose so I left them home alone and naked.  

Although nothing like this has ever even remotely happened when we are home I was paranoid that it could. 

They were none the worse for the wear when I got home.

So long story short - do you ever leave your babies home alone in their sweaters? Do you let them sleep in pajamas at night when you will be sleeping?

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Daisy almost always has some sort of article of clothing on, she loves clothes and since she is so small they keep her a little warmer. She gets the shivers really easily, even living her in sunny ol California. There are mornings where she has woken up and had one of her front legs through the neck hole of her shirt right by her head.  It has never seemed to bother her or cause any problems. Even taking little naps she will wake up with half her shirt off sometimes!! Haha, those are the times I know she was having good dreams!! :HistericalSmiley: For the most part though, it seems to be fine, I leave her in clothes unattended and she doesn't seem to get tangled or caught in anything. I would say that unless your furbabies try to get out of their sweaters on a regular basis that it should be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! That's cute. Annie has one sweater that the leg holes are kind of big and has gotten a leg out. Mine both love wearing clothes - especially Sophie she fusses to not have to take them off - she would wear clothes 24/7 if I let her. So, no, neither one tries to get out of their clothes and they both usually sleep if we aren't home, but they do love to play rough when we are home - Annie being the instigator, but I don't know if they play when we're not at home although I don't believe they do. But just the possibility of that is what I was most concerned about. The more I think about it the less I think anything would happen, but still haven't convinced myself.

Would love to hear from others, too.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango wears clothes, but Tillie doesn't. I never leave clothes on Tango when I leave the house. I'm just way too paranoid! :brownbag:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have never thought of what could happen if I left their sweaters on them when I'm not home until I read your post :biggrin: I always do since it does get cool in their room. Angelo has never tried to get out of anything that I put on him and Ellie always manages to get out of anything I put on her so by the time I get home she is clothesless and happy and Angelo still has his on and is fine. I also put pajamas on them at night, well only on Angelo now. One morning I went to get them out of their crate and found that Ellie had taken her's off as usual so I don't even bother with her, I figure she has more hair to keep her warm and there are blankets too. I know that they do play when I'm gone, I set up a camera once just to see what they do when I'm not home, but they never go for eachother's clothes, only tails and faces :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Last winter was the 1st time I left them in a jumper when I went to work.

The only potentially dangerous thing for them to get caught up in clothes, is my bed head & end ... although it would be a _freak_ if it ever happened, chances would be VERY slim ... but still, I didn't want to risk it ..... So when they were in clothes & I went to work, I kept my bedroom door closed. There is nothing else in the house they could possible get clothing caught on, so I felt ok with that.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I always leave Biscuit in his wire crate when I go away and I leave the heat on 70, he doesn't like it too hot or too cold so 70 seems to be his comfort zone. I used to even take his collar off when I put him in the crate because I was afraid his tags would somehow get caught on the wire sides and hurt him but now I don't take it off. I wouldn't leave clothes on him though for the same reason you don't, I'm a little paranoid leaving him alone with anything other than a treat in the crate. I won't even leave a blanket in there for him for fear he'll smother or something...I do have a nice soft fuzzy pad for him and I made him a bottom for the crate out of a piece of leftover rug foam covered with cotton fabric so he has that foam covered pad and his fuzzy pad to lay on. Yesterday when I left him with 2 treats he somehow threw them out of the crate and was left with nothing but water, poor baby. He always scrunches up the fuzzy pad too so he's busy when I'm gone but not too hot or too cold, that's obvious.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lexie loves to cuddle in a sweater since her hair is in puppy cute. She is crated in a Vari Kennel during the day till hubby gets home (He goes to work earlier and gets off earlier than I). Her sweaters "fit" her and she has not ever tried to take them off. My son's yorkie is the same although she is not crated. Since Krystal's hair is long, I only put something on her when we go outside. They heat is left on 70 during the day. So all my girls are nice and warm.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Because my two are still so young, I don't leave any clothes on them. Even if I am home and they are in their x-pen for a nap, I take off any clothes they may have. I am just too afraid, with their puppy playing, they could pull and tug at each other.

Even as they get older, I wouldn't leave clothing on them...just too over worried. We keep the heat on, at a good temp. that will keep the warm, and blankets with their bed. They end up pushing the blankets off.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I leave clothes on Kaia and Gucci both I sleep during the day and they are in the room with me. When i go to work at night they keep their cloths on Neither tries to take them of and I have never had a problem . Now mom moms Min pins is another story We let them out during they day since we have a large fenced in yard and they seem to want to stay out all the time . Her femalemin pin has a sweater off in minutes so we finally decided to just leave them off of her!!


QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 6 2008, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684012


> Because my two are still so young, I don't leave any clothes on them. Even if I am home and they are in their x-pen for a nap, I take off any clothes they may have. I am just too afraid, with their puppy playing, they could pull and tug at each other.
> 
> Even as they get older, I wouldn't leave clothing on them...just too over worried. We keep the heat on, at a good temp. that will keep the warm, and blankets with their bed. They end up pushing the blankets off. [/B]


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I've never left the boys with clothes on when I am not at home. A co-worker of mine has a yorkie and when I first got the boys she had an incident where her 2 year old yorkie somehow jumped up on the window sill and got his harness caught on the mini-blinds at her mothers house and he was stuck hanging from his harness. Luckily he didn't get hurt and they were only gone about a half-hour. She said he had never done anything like that before and it scared her pretty badly. It made an impression on me too and so I have always remembered that story when I am tempted to leave them in clothes or harnesses.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I would never leave clothes on them while I was away. I have read several stories over the last few years on the forums about people losing their animal to an accident relating to collars and clothes while the owner was not home. It's just not worth it to me, I would leave blankies out for them to curl up in instead.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies! We will stick with no clothes when not supervised. Goodness knows they have enough beds and blankets to burrow into if they get chilled.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I do leave Chloe in a t shirt when i'm at work and she sleeps in a nightie. None of the kids wear collars except the Cocker Noelle and Riley are almost in full coats so they don't wear clothes and Chloe has sort of a Cosy cut so she does get a little chilly.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

In winter and on other cold days I nearly always will leave the Mill and Muprh with a jumper or something on. I actually never thought about them hurting themselves like that, and they both do sleep in their pyjamas or just an ol t-shirt they have for bed. They have never had a problem at all...only with them putting holes in each others clothes...those are the ones that ended up as their bed tops.


Also I havent seen Miss Sophie and Darling Annie in any photos lately...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mine always have sweaters/shirts etc. on. But_* NEVER*_ a collar,I remember someone lost their baby when they left their collar and tags on.It was horrible :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 7 2008, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684642


> Also I havent seen Miss Sophie and Darling Annie in any photos lately... [/B]


I keep meaning to get some in their Christmas dresses, but...will try harder. 

QUOTE (3MALTLOVES4ME @ Dec 7 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684920


> Mine always have sweaters/shirts etc. on. But_* NEVER*_ a collar,I remember someone lost their baby when they left their collar and tags on.It was horrible :smcry:[/B]


I remember that as well, the tag got stuck in the gate and she couldn't get loose - very sad. :smcry:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

That's why Bailey has t-shirts. I understand your wariness about leaving the sweaters on. I have them too, plus I'm afraid Baily might be too hot in a sweater. I live in an older, drafty house, so Bailey wears a t-shirt most of the time in the winter months. Honestly, I don't think a well fitting t could be much of a danger. I've even been known to put his sweaters or hoodie on over his t's before going outside, LOL.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I just had a very scary event happen two days ago! My big golden retriever whom we leave a collar on at all times, got caught on the furniture and was choking when my hubby walked in the room. Thank goodness we were home!! FOr some reason I only thought of the collar being dangerous for the little ones. :brownbag: Poor guy

When something accidentally slips into the collar or shirt they don't know to just back up and it will come off, the problem is they freak out and run forward pulling whatever it is tight. Seriously everyone that puts t shirts on their dogs while they are away should reconsider.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis is chubs... so his tshirts are fitted ts... hahaahaahhaahah... he keeps them on all the time now because its getting chilly.


----------

